# London Meet-Up ~July 2016



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I was reading the thread http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?28461-London-s-Best-of-the-Best and realising that I haven't been to many places in London.

I wondered if any of you good forum types might be interested in a bit of a London coffee crawl? I don't know enough places to have strong preferences, so my current thinking is start at Origin in Shoreditch and progress from there. I'll more than likely throw up some different suggestions for places to visit and either we could decide together, or I may just suddenly become a caffeine dictator, or curator and try to put together an itinerary myself...I don't have strong preferences on location, just avoiding spending too much of the day travelling around seems to make sense.

We'll be meeting up on 30th July with the current plan being to follow this route https://www.mapcustomizer.com/map/ldneastcoffee


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

If ever a weekday one of these happens, I'm in. But weekends are pretty much impossible for me!


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Given the current level of interest Jon, we might just organise a catch-up between us one weekday


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

OK, so far not too much interest - fair enough - just in case anybody was waiting to hear more details here we go.

Would be starting at Ozone coffee roasters and heading eastwards, with a total of 5 stops finishing at Silhouette. In case anybody is interested I'm happy to keep it flexible, just seemed like some good spots and a logical kind of order...I made a little map


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

July is a little busy for me, but added my availability to the poll as 3rd and 30th.

I have not explored East london, but Climpson and Sons is really nice coffee and get beans from them ocxasionally. The map looks good to me!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

If I'm around I'd be up for it. Always keen to put names to faces, drink good coffee etc. But I'm usually working during the week and get my weekends organised for me quite often, so it's hard to give a definite yes or no.

Last time I did something like that was with the Hotmetalette. We started at Origin (with a name like that...). Also Peloton in the market (Mazzer Kold, nice bikes!). Finished off with some tasty coffee and a good meal at London Grind while Scotford was still there. Would happily go to Origin again, but could do with experiencing some of the other places.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

jlarkin said:


> Given the current level of interest Jon, we might just organise a catch-up between us one weekday


Sounds good. Maybe a few more local folk could pop in at lunchtime if we straddled a lunch. I could arrange a meeting first thing so I can justify the time!


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

I'll come if I can. Only in Letchworth. Not particularly bothered about the date sp I'll let others decide that.


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

Yup - I'll be there if it falls well. I can get work in very last minute, so no use me making definite plans - but I'll do my very best.


----------



## Colio07 (Mar 9, 2015)

If I am available I'd love to turn up. Weekends are better, but I could in theory pop out for lunch as well. I'll fill in my availability in the doodle poll.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

OK good stuff, I'm glad a few people are interested for a weekend date. As the 30th July seems as popular as 3rd July and now works slightly better for me - let's go for that date. I'll try to close the doodle survey and then just post a couple of updates over the next month or two in case others become interested closer to the time.

@Jon, maybe we could go to another part of London (I have a lot of places I'd be interested to visit, that I've never been to!) on a weekday. I can probably work from places with good enough WiFi or workaround it...


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

jlarkin said:


> OK good stuff, I'm glad a few people are interested for a weekend date. As the 30th July seems as popular as 3rd July and now works slightly better for me - let's go for that date. I'll try to close the doodle survey and then just post a couple of updates over the next month or two in case others become interested closer to the time.
> 
> @Jon, maybe we could go to another part of London (I have a lot of places I'd be interested to visit, that I've never been to!) on a weekday. I can probably work from places with good enough WiFi or workaround it...


Moved 6 June chat here http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=32014


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Count me in, I'm flexible with dates as well (as long as it's a weekend).

T.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Good stuff, at the moment I've got this in for 30th July as that had the most interest. Might add a Shoreditch grind visit on to the map as well.


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Nice, I have marked the 30th on my calendar and should be able to make it.


----------



## StusBrews (May 4, 2016)

I've saved the date...count me in too.


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

Will block it out in my calendar and hopefully the other half won't ignore that and add in something.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

This is coming next Saturday 30th. Hope you all can still make it! I'm thinking to meet at 10.30 @Ozone.

See the pretty map for order of play; https://www.mapcustomizer.com/map/ldneastcoffee


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Don't forget to factor in the Prudential cycling event on your plans. I took my kids last year and it was carnage everywhere.... Really really busy. You might want to pick places not on/near the route

https://tfl.gov.uk/status-updates/major-works-and-events/ridelondon


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Daren said:
 

> Don't forget to factor in the Prudential cycling event on your plans. I took my kids last year and it was carnage everywhere.... Really really busy. You might want to pick places not on/near the route
> 
> https://tfl.gov.uk/status-updates/major-works-and-events/ridelondon


I wasn't even aware of it, let along forgetting it - thanks for the notice. I'll have a looky look later on!


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Hi All,

I'm going to postpone this - most likely into September. I'm struggling for time this weekend with some family things going on and have a pretty busy August. Sorry for anybody who has been counting down the days!

I'll kick it off a discussion again when I have a suggestion for the date?


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Just resurrecting this thread - wow more than a year ago already! I'm actually very busy for a while but have potentially the 9th September free or it would have to wait until November for me (ridiculous I know). So just wondered, might anybody fancy that?

@dsc


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Theoretically yes but not 9 Sep. Sorry that's a total distraction but I just meant to show willing, should the date be doable.


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm up for it most weekends, will have to check closer to the actual date, but for now 9 Sept is good.

T.


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Hopefully be able to attend something similar next year if if there is anything


----------



## Hibbsy (Jan 8, 2017)

Sounds like a good day out, unfortunately 9th sept is no good for me.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

I can't do the 9th, but I can do the following two weekends.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

My advice would be to start a new thread to arrange a meetup


----------

